# Just Getting Started...part 2 PLing training log



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2014)

After my run in the NPC Masters Nationals in Pittsburgh a while back (July 2014) and  getting my ass handed to myself, I decided after a great run of twelve years in bodybuilding to burn the posing trunks and get into powerlifting. 
I promised my wife I would never do insane cycles of gear, and as a competitor at 232#, my heaviest weight in the super heavyweight category, going up against 250-275 gorillas is not my idea of a healthy life. So I retired. I have no regrets. I came in at the best shape of my life. 
Now to move on.
My idea is to first compete in the raw untested meets and move into strongman, while doing both. I already do farmer walks with 175 in each arm (for HIIT cardio) so I know I am built to do this. 
At the moment I am weighing 232-234 and need to get to 242 pounds to get in that class.

Here's my totals thus far. Be cool I know I have work to do. 
Squat: *340* for 1
Bench: *255* for 3 (this is my shittiest lift and need to improve asap-two very long arms suck)
Deads: I pulled 455# but my grip slipped so I didnt really count that lift. I went a lot lighter and got *405* for 1. Probably could have gone for two or more reps. In the past, I've pulled 505 for 1 without a belt. 
(OHP 185 for 1). 

I'm going to be doing Jim Wendler's _Boring But Strong Challenge_ with 5s Progression and add on 5 pounds for upper body each week on the 10x5 assistance work and possibly 10 pounds for the lower body work.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2014)

from yesterday: 
bench Day
1x5-160
1x5-180
1x5-210
1 single @ 231.5 
1 single @ 255
Assistance work:
10x5 @ 175 (really gotta move this up. too easy). 
Face Pulls 1x100 reps at 65 pounds with a few 5-10 second breaks in between.
DB curls: 2x10 @ 40, then the last 2x10 @ 45 (got 8 reps, then 6 reps respectively). 
Cardio-sprints up hills for 30 seconds on, 30 seconds off. 30 minute walking pace after. Had a lot of dinner from a party the night before and had extra energy 


from Friday:
Squat Day
1x5-210
1x5-240
1x5-280
No singles performed. 
10x5 @ 215lbs. 
Ab rollouts: 5x15, 12, 10, 8, 6
Calf Raise on leg press: 4x12 @ 115

Cardio: battle ropes HIIT style for 15 minutes.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 9, 2014)

Chromebook went dead. Had to get a replacement FML

Anyway, here's my numbers from Friday:
Squat Day
1x5 @ 230#
1x5 @ 260#
1x5 @ 290# (this set was beyond brutal)

Assistance work:
10 sets of 5 reps @ 215 # (70% of training max as indicated by Wendler's Boring But Strong challenge)
Cardio: hill sprints at beach. GREAT day for the beach so I took advatange of it. 
Weight is hovering around 230-232.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 9, 2014)

Today:
Bench Day
1x5 @ 180 (easy)
1x5 @ 210 (easy)
1x5 @ 230 (medium)

10 sets of 5 reps 170# at 70% of TM. 
I am noticing quick gains in strength in the bench. I want to go further, but I need to ride the BBS challenge out before adding in Joker sets and singles. 

I am eyeing my first PL meet in possibly Oct/November, and some time down the road a regional strongman contest as my conditioning is fucking strong. 
The biggest challenge now is adding my weight. I need to add calories but not so fast that I am fat. 
My macros are:

Carbs: 260g
Protein: 230g
Fats: 91g

flexible dieting all the way and a strong free meal and dessert on Friday night with my one and only. Last night it was a whole veggie pizza and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2014)

Today
Deadlift
1x5 @ 270
1x5 @ 310
1x5 @ 350

10x5 @ 255
If there's anything more taxing on the CNS. good luck in finding it. Because multiple sets of deads, while I love the actual movement, they just kick your ass. 

Cardio, airdyne for 30 minutes.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2014)

OH Press
1x5 @ 120#
1x5 @ 140# (getting tougher)
1x5 @ 160# (jesus I almost had a fucking aneurysm! But I got it on a set I was only supposed to get a single!)

10x5 @ 117#

conditioning: Tire flip for 30 seconds on, 30 seconds rest.

Weighed myself this morning and I'm at 229lbs. STILL. That goal of 242lbs is looking challenging as shit. I may need to use some tren and anadrol  to compete in October.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry I havent updated in a while, I got first place!! It was in raw, untested, masters category. First ever and done! 
Coming up next, gaining some size and adding some engine work to my bench and squat.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 17, 2014)

From yesterday
Overhead press supersetted with 3x5-10 weighted chin ups
3x3
3 reps at 120, 3, reps at 130 and the final set at 150 for 5 reps. #bitchweight
Did another set 3 reps at 155

Branford press (always loved this move!) 5x10
1) 10 reps @ 65
2) 6 reps at 70
3) 7 reps at 70
4) 5 reps at 70
5) 5 reps at 70
Barbell curls 5x10
1 & 2nd set) 10 reps at 60
3) 8 reps at 70 
4) 8 reps at 70
5) 6 reps at 70
Rear Delt row + side laterals
3x10 @ 15 
Garhammer Raises
5 sets of failure at 13, 13, 10, 11, 9

Cardio today was battle ropes with kettlebell swings for 15 minutes. 

Calories: 2700


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 17, 2014)

Today
Deadlift (convetional)
3x290
3x330
5x370
3x405
Good Mornings
5x10
10x45
10x65
10x85
10x95
Pendlay Rows
4x10
10x135
10x135
8x135
8x135
Lying Leg Curl
4x12
12x90
10x90
8x90
8x90
Ab Rollouts
5x12
12
12
10
9

Cardio: yeah right LMFAO nooo think not


----------

